
Stratus VOS - indigodaddy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stratus_VOS
======
mech422
Oh man! Stratus was one of my favorite (and first) systems. VOS was I believe
the only PL/1 based OS? Had a lot of fun learning PL/1 on them, and the
scripting ('command macros') was pretty nice. It was lacking all the _nix
tools though. There was eventually a 'C' compiler and _nix OS for Stratus, but
IIRC, it never was as stable/mature as VOS.

